# that thread about the AEP ponds...



## halfstranded (Aug 25, 2011)

I tried the search function without success, I remember a thread on here somewhere where all o' youz guyz posted about which aep pond was good, bad, ugly, and so on, and you were actually listing them by number.... anybody want to point me that direction, or start a new one? I love fishing out there. I have fished the ponds near K north of lincoln highway and I have fished the one mile long pond right behind the musky bucket and I have fished 91-92-93-94 (one time for just a few hours)... aside from a huge ambitious bullfrog i got skunked there in 91-94.:S


----------



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

type into the search 'manifesto'
its titled AEP float tube manifesto and posted by thedon255


----------



## halfstranded (Aug 25, 2011)

yesthatsit Thanks !!


----------

